# Hampton Bay ceiling fan ballast



## brasilmom (May 17, 2011)

Greetings,

We have couple Hampton Bay ceiling fans and one of them is not working any more. We got replacement for the remote control 3 times and came to find out that the ballast is what is bad. We are not able to locate the part for sale, so I decide to ask this community if anyone has ever dealt with the Hampton Bay fans and can give me some advice. Also, if there are places where I can find the replacement ballast, it will be great info too.
Thanks for the help. Be well
Miriam


----------



## fatham (May 17, 2011)

You will need to go to home depot for this they are the only ones that deal with hampton bay.


----------



## brasilmom (May 17, 2011)

The funny thing is that they do not carry the ballast unit. They did, however, replaced the remote control at no charge, but the ballast we are still to find it.
Thanks. Be well
Miriam


----------



## blogman (Nov 18, 2011)

Check if you can get some more info here Hampton Bay


----------



## joecaption (Nov 18, 2011)

Ballast & Bulbs for Ceiling Fans


----------

